# Fighting Patrols



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 17:04:28 *
Hello Everyone,
      Nice to see that the list is back to its normal self. Anyway, I was 
wondering if there are any Infantry officers or NCO‘s or anyone else on the 
list who would why people are slated for the different positions in a 
fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was just 
wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put some 
thought behind it?? Any info would be great.
Thanks,
Pete
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

